# Novelty Swiza 8 Brass Alarm Clock



## leb001 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi I am wondering if anyone can help me with any info for this clock I have. I have searched the internet and have found similar ones which possibly date from the 1950's but I haven't found one like this. Any help would be much appreciated. Hoping this photobucket link works as I am not too sure how to share the picture. Please let me know if it is not available to view


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be careful giving it a rub if I were you, it's got bit of a look of Aladdin's Lamp about it! :lol:

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a great place to be!

Swiza were popular as 8 day mechanical alarm makers and mantel clock makers around the 50's and early 60's. A quick clean and re-lube and sho should go off for the next 40 years without much in the way of problems. A google and then an ebay search will show up similar SwIZA items al the time. The Quartz revolutionkind of killed out a lot of these sorts of makers, popping a batery in once a year appealed to the public much more than winding up even only once a week.

HTH a wee bit

:weed:


----------



## leb001 (Jul 14, 2013)

Many thanks for the info mel.


----------

